# Clausing 8530 Milling Machine - $2800 (Salmon Creek, Near Portland OR)



## Nogoingback (Nov 14, 2018)

https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tls/d/clausing-8530-milling-machine/6748495992.html


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 15, 2018)

The knee looks like an 8520 on that-


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 7, 2018)

Still for sale, but the price has dropped to $1900.00.


----------



## ConValSam (Dec 7, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> The knee looks like an 8520 on that-



I'll go farther: that is definitely an 8520 knee.  The 8530 knee looks like this


----------

